
Computational Modeling in Algebra, Physics and Data Science, for All Students - luu
https://www.bootstrapworld.org/
======
a-saleh
I have heard a lot about the direct-instruction teaching methodology lately,
and as far as I know, Bootstrap subscribes to that. Felliene Hermans has a
good talk about direct instruction in programming:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUBAUI5Tal0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUBAUI5Tal0)

I would like to get to one of their workshops, where they teach the
methodology to the perspective teachers, but it seems it is all US-based?

------
threatofrain
Has anyone had experience with Bootstrap’s education program?

